# Refrig issues



## RENEE (Sep 16, 2011)

:10220: Hidee hoo all glad to be aboard.Hope all is well in your world :thumbup1: like it is in mine..Have a refrig issue on a 2000 Chateau slideout 27' B/P travel trl,freezer works,refrig not.Wrks on ele,propane,battery,either way.Meter tested good,could it be freeon(sp)? Any suggestions?? :shrug: love these oncons


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The RV fridge does not use Freon. Unlike home units it uses an absorption type process for creating the cold air (I believe it's some kind of alcohol with heat).

If your freezer is cold, then the unit is working. The fridge part gets its cold air from the freezer. The coldest air is circulated into the freezer, then is blown into the fridge part. The problem may be the larger fridge part getting this cold air. Here's some things to check:

- Fridge too full. You cannot pack an RV fridge (or any fridge) or many items will not get cooled. The cold air will enter the fridge, stops at the fins, then does not go any further to cool the rest of the contents.
- Check the temp sensor on the metal fins. the lower on the fins the more cold air you'll get as long as the fridge is not overstuffed.
- I'm not sure how the air enters the fridge area, but maybe there a fan that is no longer working.
- DON'T open the door so much. An RV fridge must work harder than a home style and opening the door too much will cause the fridge to take a while to cool the contents.
- position of contents. Make sure the cold air is not being blocked from entering the fridge.
- Consider a circulation fan that circulates the cold air. Typically these are positioned low to blow the cold settling air back up towards the top to help keep all the contents evenly cold.
- Minimize putting HOT or warm items in the fridge, to keep the contents in the fridge as cold as possible and keep the items cold.
- SAFETY CONCERN - An RV fridge takes a long time to cool. Start the cooling process before your trip, or drive with the fridge turned on in propane mode, HOWEVER, don't forget the turn the fridge OFF prior to refueling or entering a bridge since flames and sparks from the fridge starting up in these areas are a bad idea!

If there isn't something mechanically wrong, these tips might help, but chances are the cooling unit is fine if the freezer is freezing things.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, put a thermometer in the freezer and make sure it's getting to zero. Just putting your hand in it or noticing that water has frozen is not an accurate reading. If the freezer isn't getting to zero, the fridge won't get to 40


----------



## RENEE (Sep 16, 2011)

artmart said:


> the rv fridge does not use freon. Unlike home units it uses an absorption type process for creating the cold air (i believe it's some kind of alcohol with heat).
> 
> If your freezer is cold, then the unit is working. The fridge part gets its cold air from the freezer. The coldest air is circulated into the freezer, then is blown into the fridge part. The problem may be the larger fridge part getting this cold air. Here's some things to check:
> 
> ...


 :10001:thank-you with heartfelt blessings,its working now,learn something every day..''thanks'' so very much,grand details also you provided...wow


----------



## RENEE (Sep 16, 2011)

old_guy_camping said:


> Also, put a thermometer in the freezer and make sure it's getting to zero. Just putting your hand in it or noticing that water has frozen is not an accurate reading. If the freezer isn't getting to zero, the fridge won't get to 40


 :thumbup1: ''JUST DID'' THAT ALSO..WOW ''YOU FOLKS ROCK''


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Why Thank you, but wait until you find out how we learned so much.... (been there, done that).


----------

